# Referee Training



## BigDave (Oct 2, 2007)

Are there any training courses for potential MMA referees? I am extremely interested in becoming a referee.

Cheers


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, with 'Big' before your name you are already half way there it seems!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yep i agree having big before your name will definetly help!

A few essentials to becoming a ref

1) learn the rules, might sound quite straight forward but really getting to grips with the ins and outs, not just being familiar with the rules is essential

2) practise mma, if you dont already you will need to do this to become accustomed, and to be able to spot things well ahead of somebody who is again only familiar with the sport

At the moment there are no 'schools' that im aware of that will teach referreing my best advice would be, get to know your local mma promoter, go to the local shows phone/visit the promoter and ask if you can help out in any way possible show a keen interst ask questions, and if you are keen and knowledgable enough you will undoubtadly be asked to ref a amatuer match, being a good well know fighter dosent hurt either the last few fights ive been to both Terry Etim and Jason Tan have reffed


----------



## david.j. (Oct 4, 2007)

i would like to do some mma reffing


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Curiously enough, that was something I actually wondered before because MMA is fairly new so when I got myself chatting to Mario Yamazaki after the UFC in London [what a doob, I had no idea who he was -or idn't recognize- until I asked "so what's your relation to the UFC" HAHAHA What a twat*] I asked him how he got into being a referee. We were talking about BJJ which is what he does and he said 'got good at it eventually and networking did the rest".

..or something like this, the Brazilian slang still gives me the creeps.

But it'd be quite interesting to get more detailed info on the rules/what a real referee actually sees when most of us see one guy working his way under another guy.

* In own defense I can always blame the [excessive] drink. Apologies if the only face I memorized was big John McCarthy. I don't pay much attention to anything else around it HA

[just as a matter of curiosity, I checked McCarthy's website, I can't believe the man even has Big John ringtones lol What a character  ]


----------

